# For Chloe...



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Chloe was a beautiful girl! She looks so well-loved and you can tell by her sweet eyes that she adored you right back!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. Rest in peace, sweet Chloe.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your sweet Chloe. Thank you for sharing with us. Even though they are gone they will forever be in our hearts.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great tribute to a beautiful girl! RIP Chloe.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

What a nice homage for Chloe! Loved the photos especially the snow ones...
God bless you and her wherever she is!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl play hard at the bridge sweet Chloe


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing Chloe with all of us. She looks like she was a beautiful girl inside and outside. Love those pictures of her when she started getting turning white. I am sure that Molly does help to lessen your pain but she will always have that special place in your heart. 
Run Free Sweet girl, you are still loved and missed. Give my Ben a big hug and kiss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful celebration of the time you spent with Chloe. Thank you for sharing her pictures with us - she looks like she was a beautiful, loving girl. RIP Chloe


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you for all your sweet replies! *hugs*


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

What a wonderful 11 years!

She was a good soul...you can just see it...

I'm sorry she's not here anymore... ((Hugs))


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful girl.. Run free and sleep softly Chloe


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

You both were so blessed to have shared each other for so many years. She was obviously a loving and gentle girl.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a sweet face.Run free sweetheart.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What a sweet girl - She had a pretty nice zipper nose too!! I've never seen another one quite so pronounced as my Bailey's- but she may have her beat! Play hard at the bridge sweet Chloe..


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> What a sweet girl - She had a pretty nice zipper nose too!! I've never seen another one quite so pronounced as my Bailey's- but she may have her beat! Play hard at the bridge sweet Chloe..


Yes I know!  Everytime I see your Bailey I think of Chloe!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful Chloe with us. Love her zipper nose, the first thing I noticed! I didn't know what one was until our beloved Hooch explained it to me. He'd have loved your Chloe too. A few other beautiful zipper babies are gracing our forum also. I hope your are comforted by the memories of your beautiful girl. I'm sure she's found my Sam 'over there' and they are having a grand time.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Perhaps you'd like to resurrect the thread I started back in January about zipper noses...Chloe's was too nice to not be included 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=50297


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great idea! Thanks! I'll do that right now!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What a sweet face Chloe had! You can see the gentleness and love shining though those eyes. I am sure you miss her terribly. Thanks for sharing her pictures so we can imagine her playing with our dogs who have crossed the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

